# P365 issue...or not.



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Well we finally got the chance to go to the range and shoot the P365 today. The only issue I can see is some striker drag. There was another guy out there with one and his casings looked the same. I’m sure Sig is aware of this. May never be an issue. Certainly not with me, as little as I will be shooting the gun.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Well known problem. We will see long term how it affects the firing pin.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Glock ftw.....


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

from a friend of mine who is a gunsmith




BEFORE "Horrible striker drag, strikers breaking, ejection issues, double feeds, dim night sights. They stopped shipping them for a while to resolve the issues. Just hoping its been long enough."


AFTER"I put 400 rounds through the P365 on Friday. This pistol is hands down the best micro pistol I have ever fired. I really hope I don't run into any issues with it, if I don't it will become my new carry gun. The trigger is fantastic for a small frame 9mm. Average trigger pull is around 6lbs 10oz. 



Not bad for such a small gun. Lightest I saw on my trigger gauge was 5lb 12oz. I was expecting a heavy recoil however it was very manageable with 115gn ammo. It did get a little snappy with my defense ammo but other than that it was fine. Accuracy was also incredible. 



My groupings were only about an inch or so wider that my normal groupings with a full framed pistol. I was shooting my S&W Shield side by side with the 365 to compare. It was more accurate, felt better in my hands, sights were better and with the addition of 12 round magazines (4 more than the shield) this gun blows the Shield out of the water. 



The 365 really feels like a full sized gun in a micro frame. I think wizards must have designed this firearm. It doesn't make sense how awesome this little gun is. In my experience most micro sized firearms suck balls to shoot more than 20-30 rounds in a trip. I put 400 rounds through the p365 and had no discomfort other than my wrists being sore from loading the mags (jerking off).

If you carry daily, go buy one.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, I can defend myself with a reliable $500 pistol or a reliable $200 pistol. The police will take it and I will play hell getting it back from what I hear if I am involved in a shooting. Not knocking the P365, I would probably try one because of all the innovative features. But for now, a G2C makes me warm and fuzzy. I probably wont put 400 rounds through this pistol. I am confident in my ability to connect with a target in a self defense situation. We have to make our own choices and that is news to me about the striker drag. Doesnt look good


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

All the P365s seem to have significant striker drag on the primers.
The early models had an issue of the striker tips breaking off. Sig has since redesigned the strikers and the issue seems to be fixed... they still drag but I haven't heard of any of the new design strikers breaking.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I got to shoot one today, I am impressed, very accurate. Feels great in the hand with the 12 round mag. October BOD, I was told.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought one, love it. I’ll pay mind to the brass next time.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I would get one but guns are bad.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I would get one but guns are bad.


I'm gonna wait for Grouper to put his up for sale cause he found another gun he likes better.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I'm gonna wait for Grouper to put his up for sale cause he found another gun he likes better.


You’re gonna be waiting awhile. I really like this one.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> You’re gonna be waiting awhile. I really like this one.


They'll come out with a pink one.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> They'll come out with a pink one.


With the flush mag you can still keep your pinky out, like usual.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Glock has responded with the G43X, it holds 10 rounds, but they’re having the same issue with striker drag from what I read.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Evidently the super compacts have variations of striker drag of different degrees. I tried the g43 I couldn't get past the nasty trigger pull.


----------

